# A plead for adoption help!!!!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Can't believe I logged in and saw 49 puppies rescued...one one my 17 year olds best friend is in love with my boys....he so wants a havanese for the family...his mom is wonderful - single parent - dental hygenist...soooo responsible blah blah blah - but with 2 kids in college can't afford the 1800-2000 -

So please any help you can give me to find a rescue please let me know...obviously the 49 pups is a great possibility!!

Thank you soooooo much in advance...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cat, I'll say prayers for that family. What a great home for a little neezer!!
Carole


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Catherine, that would be so much fun to help your friend find a rescue Havanese puppy! I'm sure all of us would love to help your friend find a rescue puppy. You should tell him to get ready to fill out an application and be ready for one of the 49 pups!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I also strongly suggest that they fill out an application for HRI. There may not be a pup available right NOW for them, but they keep the applications and if a pup comes in that matches with the family - bingo!! 
It will be a wonderful feeling to help out a rescue pup and a family - all in one!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I know HRI does not have any really young pupsters at this time but they do have older dogs and by that I mean a year old & older. If your friend would be interested in a dog that is not a puppy please tell them about HRI.

The web-site is www.havaneserescue.com

Good Luck in helping your friend find that wonderful fur kid.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Catherine,
I think it said somewhere in the original post that prospects should fill out the form and submit with the 25$. I wish I had an "in" for you, but I don't. Does he have a fenced in area? If not, he might want to invest in advance even some of that heavy rolled up green metal fencing. I know it doesn't look fabulous, but you can fence in a pretty large area for less than 100$ (here in NE anyway) We got it at Home Depot or Menard's. Our 3 dogs have never tried to go over or threw it, but I wouldn't leave them unattended out in it because large dogs or animals could come over it, etc. I know many rescue groups won't consider you without a fenced in area and if you can't mark YES in that box, you'll get eliminated right away.
Good luck to your friend!
They are adorable! I have a little red one in that bunch picked out..if it wasn't for that pesky limit of 3 dogs law we have, grrrrrr :frusty:

Beverly


----------



## polomom (Dec 4, 2008)

I am fostering two of those sweet rescued babies. Some still need homes. Appy now!


----------

